# individual breeding pens



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

looking to buy 8 individual breeding pens any ideas like jedds carry


http://www.jedds.com/shop/three-compartment-cage/


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh they're great!! My friend uses them and it helps a lot with the tray underneath as well as the easily accessible water and food trays


----------

